# Gamescom 2014 | Celebrate the Games?



## Simon (Aug 11, 2014)

​
Gamescom is nearly here. The video game industry's massive public show kicks off tomorrow, and throughout the week you can expect lots of news, videos, and more for your favorite upcoming games. I will be constantly updating this with whatever comes out of Gamescom. If i'm missing anything so far let me know.

*Schedules:*


> *Monday, August 11*
> Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare Multiplayer Reveal -- 10 AM PDT/1 PM EDT [Watch it here]
> 
> *Tuesday, August 12*
> ...



*Teasers:*

The Division Gamescom 2014 Teaser
Xbox Gamescom Teaser Trailer

PlayStation 4 GamesCom 2014 Mysterious Teaser Part 1
PlayStation 4 GamesCom 2014 Mysterious Teaser Part 2
PlayStation 4 GamesCom 2014 Mysterious Teaser Part 3

*Pre-Gamescom Announcements:*


*Trailers:*
Dying Light Showcases 4-Player Co-Op [Trailer]
Dead Island 2 - Sunshine & Slaughter [Trailer]
The Witcher 3 -World Setting [Trailer]
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt “Downwarren” gameplay [Watch it here]
Titanfall: Free The Frontier - Gamescom 2014 [Trailer]

​
Assassin's Creed Unity Gamescom 2014 [Trailer]
Xbox One Indie Games [Trailer]
Space Engineers Xbox One Announcement      [Trailer]
The Escapist [Trailer]
Superhot Coming 'First On Console' To Xbox One[]
Below Gameplay Gamescom 2014 [Trailer]
Evolve Gameplay [Watch it here]
Fable Legends [Trailer]
Call of Duty: Advance Warfare Gameplay [Watch it here]
The Next Tomb Raider Is An Xbox Exclusive []
Quantum Break Gameplay [Watch it here]
Ori and The Blind Forest Gameplay [Watch it here]
Sunset Overdrive Bundle Announced []
Microsoft announces 'The Halo Channel' [][Trailer]
Halo: The Master Chief Collection Sanctuary Reveal [Trailer]
Halo 5 Guardians Multiplayer Beta [Trailer]
Screamride Announced Xbox One [][Trailer]
Forza Horizon [Trailer]
Sunset Overdrive [Trailer]

​
Journey PS4 [Trailer]
InFamous Second Son: Last Light Gameplay [Trailer]
Bloodborne Gameplay [Trailer]
DayZ announced for PS4
The Tomorrow Children [Trailer]
HellBlade [][Trailer]
Playstation 4 Indie Games [Trailer]
RIME Gameplay (Gamescom 2014) [Trailer] 
Destiny Multiplayer [Trailer]
Volume [Trailer]
Hollow Point [Trailer]
The Order 1886 Gameplay [Trailer]
Far Cry 4 Kyrat [Trailer]
Metal Gear Solid V The Phantom Pain Box Gameplay [Watch it here]
Shadows of Mordor [Trailer]
SharePlay announced [Info here]
Until Dawn [Trailer]
Until Dawn Gameplay [Watch it here]
Drive Club Gameplay [Watch it here]
Alienation [Trailer]
Tearaway Unfolded [Trailer]
Wild [Trailer]

​
Dragon Age Inquisition [Trailer]
FIFA 15 Gameplay [Trailer]
NHL 15 Gameplay [Trailer]
The Crew [Trailer]
Shadow Realms (Bioware) [Trailer]
Dragon Age Inquisition Gameplay [Watch it here]
Battlefield Hardline Multiplayer Rescue Mode [Trailer]
Assassin's Creed Rogue Valley Gameplay [Watch it here]
Battlefield Hardline Gameplay [Watch it here]
Borderlands The Pre Sequel [Trailer]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2014)

Interested in Bloodborne, Quantum Break and Witcher 3, pretty much. Looking forward to some surprises, maybe something related to the number 3 and a valve?


----------



## Lance (Aug 11, 2014)

I am just hopeful that Quantum Break won't be as disappointing as Watch Dogs was  .

Interested in that and Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Simon (Aug 11, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Interested in Bloodborne, Quantum Break and Witcher 3, pretty much. Looking forward to some surprises, maybe something related to the number 3 and a valve?


That SDCC Witcher 3 30 minute gameplay is coming this week.


El Ni?o said:


> I am just hopeful that Quantum Break won't be as disappointing as Watch Dogs was  .


It's Remedy! They never disappoint!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 12, 2014)

This will be interesting. 

I'm ready.


----------



## 115 (Aug 12, 2014)

So if I heard that correctly, Rise of the Tomb Raider is going to be an Xbox exclusive?

Edit: Just double checked and yep. Alas I'll just watch lets plays of it on YouTube.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2014)

What a shitty thing to do Microsoft. Even away from PC....Well, i guess i wont be buying it then.


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 12, 2014)

Wasn't Ryse Xbox Exclusive too?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2014)

Xbox exclusive. It went PC only because MS canceled the deal with Crytek because they didn't let MS have the IP


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol, these conferences bring more disappointment than happiness. Practically nothing on Gamescom can interest me though, not a fan of these kind of games they focus on there.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 12, 2014)

The new Tomb Raider exclusive to the Xbox One, fuck this shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2014)

Uncharted 4 will face off against Tomb Raider next year. I hope nobody buys into MS's crap and supports them.

"We dont have any developers who can make these kinds of games so just throw buckets of money at a multiplat developer"


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 12, 2014)

I doubt this will last long.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2014)

It looks like Tomb Raider is only a timed exclusive for Microsoft, probably only lasting six months.

But still fuck this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2014)

Reyes said:


> It looks like Tomb Raider is only a timed exclusive for Microsoft, probably only lasting six months.
> 
> But still fuck this.



Source? 

Well if it means it'll be anything like the Ninja Gaiden series, then by all means go ahead :ho


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> Source?
> 
> Well if it means it'll be anything like the Ninja Gaiden series, then by all means go ahead :ho



The Rise of Tomb Raider Sigma complete edition.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2014)

we dont have clarification, but who knows if they'll say anything until after its released so they can make maximum bank on the game under the assumption that its exclusive regardless. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2014)

Reyes said:


> It looks like Tomb Raider is only a timed exclusive for Microsoft, probably only lasting six months.
> 
> But still fuck this.



We don't actually know. It'd make sense since I don't think Microsoft can afford to offset the profits Squeenix would receive from the PS4 version. It does put extra pressure on Squeenix, though, to convince PS4 owners that the game is worth buying after they were basically ignored for half a year.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2014)

^ Dont be so sure. This is the same MS that spend 400 million willy nilly on a crappy NFL deal that was pointless.

Games which cost substantially less must be a drop in the bucket for them. Eh 30 million here, 40 million there. Going straight to the publisher and dev with no retail channels middle men involed


----------



## Simon (Aug 12, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Dont be so sure. This is the same MS that spend 400 million willy nilly on a crappy NFL deal that was pointless.


Pointless to who? just you? You'd be surprised how many people use those Xbox One features. Also they didn't spend 400 million up front, it's over the course of five years.


Edit: OP updated. Let me know if I'm missing anything.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> "We dont have any developers who can make these kinds of games so just throw buckets of money at a multiplat developer"



So, they're pulling a Nintendo?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2014)

Nintendo doesn't have enough moneybags in the world to be taken seriously by the industry and that's their own fault. Whatever second party games they get is down to a unique relationship with the developer itself. Bayonetta as well, just wasnt going to happen without Nintendo picking it up, otherwise they would no have gotten it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 12, 2014)

So, Ninja Theory isn't making a sequel to the edgy reboot of Devil May Cry to work on what's apparently an edgy reboot of Heavenly Sword, Hellblade.



And with Team Ico stuck in development hell for all eternity, seems like Sony is trying to strike oil for the second time with Rime: Not Ico - The Game. 



It's pretty charming, though.


----------



## Simon (Aug 12, 2014)

The Tomorrow Children and WILD are my two favorite so far.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 12, 2014)

waiting for fallout 4


----------



## Byrd (Aug 12, 2014)

So this is why Sony was lacking like fuck at E3


----------



## Kishido (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm mad... Stil no info about Gulity Gead Xrd release in EU -.-

Why Arc aren't you able to release the game at the same time as in the US?


----------



## Simon (Aug 13, 2014)

OP Updated, let me know if i'm missing anything. Some new MGSV screens came out, looks like they might be showing off the online mother base stuff.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 13, 2014)

MGS V Phantom Pain and Ground Zeroes are confirmed for the master race.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 13, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> MGS V Phantom Pain and Ground Zeroes are confirmed for the master race.


----------



## Simon (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh wow as someone who has always played Metal Gear on consoles, I just realized the modding, the glorious modding!

Also this Titanfall Gamescom trailer for I guess a TV series? Looks badass.
[YOUTUBE]ic0lWwZ8Q8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Aug 14, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Dont be so sure. This is the same MS that spend 400 million willy nilly on a crappy NFL deal that was pointless.
> 
> Games which cost substantially less must be a drop in the bucket for them. Eh 30 million here, 40 million there. Going straight to the publisher and dev with no retail channels middle men involed



The NFL deal was part of their old strategy, the one that failed horribly.  Remember it?  TV, TV, Sports, TV, CoD, Sports, games?  What's games?


----------

